# FS: Zoas, Palys, SPS frag (All 3 for $25) *See last post



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Have around a dozen frags for sale.





































-Orange center zoas (4 polyps) - $5. Sold!
-Yellow Star Polyps (7 polyps+babies) - $5. Sold!
-Fire n Ice (3 polyps) - $5, Sold!
(5-7 polyps) - $10 x2. Both Sold!
-Bright Orange Rhodatics (1 unattached) - $15 Sold!
-War corals (newly fragged, ready in 1 wk) 2 available - $10. 1 pending...
-Tan leather w. white polyps (newly fragged, ready in 1 wk) 2 available - $5. 1 Sold!
-Acans (2 heads) - $10. (3 heads) - $15. Both Sold!
-Ultra Green Monti (fresh cut) - $10, $15 Both pending...
-Purple SPS accidental frag (approx. 1.5") - $10
-Cream Candycane (2 small heads) - $5 Sold!
-Sunflower palys (8 heads + babies) - $15. Sold!
-Mushroom (Green, blue. Both Gone!, green/teal spotted - only 1 left.) $2 Sold!...
-Green ring, purple zoas (7-10 polyps) 2 available - $10 1pending... 1 Sold!
-Fruitloop (4 polyps) - $5 Sold!
-LA Lakers (8 polyps) $10 Sold!
-Sunny D (3 polyps) - $30
-Brown, green mouth zoas (6-8 polyps) - $5. pending...
-Greenish plays (2 polyps) - $5. pending...

Actual frags

Left: Green ring, purple zoas __________ Right: LA Lakers









Left: Sunny D's ______________ Right: Fruitloop.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Orange center zoas (4 polyps) - $5. Pending

Fire n Ice (3 polyps) - $5, (5-7 polyps) - $10 x2. 1 frag Pending


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I want some but dont know the names so i can tell u which one


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I'm interested in the green monti.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

This ones, but i cant see them that well tho but i do want the one on the left and maybe when i go i can get more


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> I'm interested in the green monti.


Haven't frag that yet but I will do so if you are interested.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> This ones, but i cant see them that well tho but i do want the one on the left and maybe when i go i can get more
> 
> View attachment 15209


The bottom 2 (1 is spoken for) are the same - fire n ice. The one on the left is sunflower, which is still available as of this moment.


----------



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)

Great stuff ! PMd u
Thanks


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Let me know what time u want me to stop by


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Let me know what time u want me to stop by


Before noon or 2-5pm today works.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Both large fire n ice frags are pending pick up. Sunflower is pending as well.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold some. Here's an updated list:

-War corals (newly fragged, ready in 2 wks) - $10
-Tan leather w. white polyps (newly fragged, ready in 2 wks) - $5

-Bright Orange Rhodatics (1 unattached) - $15
-Ultra Green Monti (fresh cut) - $10-$15 depends on size.
-Purple SPS accidental frag (approx. 1.5") - $10
-Cream Candycane (2 small heads) - $5
-Mushroom (green/teal spotted - only 1 left) $2 or free with $20 purchase.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Have u sold the ones i liked?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Have u sold the ones i liked?


No, no! Dont worry Miss!

They have been moved to the "On Hold" rack, waiting for you to take them home...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> No, no! Dont worry Miss!
> 
> They have been moved to the "On Hold" rack, waiting for you to take them home...


Oh good  i was just calling u all sort of names  :bigsmile:


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Oh good  i was just calling u all sort of names  :bigsmile:


What!???? 

You better come n get them before they disappear... lol


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

JTang said:


> Haven't frag that yet but I will do so if you are interested.


I am interested for sure


----------



## Chassan (Apr 2, 2012)

Pm thank u


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Becarefull he is fraging


----------



## Cilistacichlids (Dec 7, 2010)

Pm sent. Thanks


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Becarefull he is fraging


Yes I am! Make sure u bring more $$ next time! Lol

Replying all pm's...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> Yes I am! Make sure u bring more $$ next time! Lol
> 
> Replying all pm's...


I did, not my fault u didnt have change  lol They open up right away, they look awesome


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Several are pending pickup. Added couple more including Sunny D's. Here's an updated list:

-War corals (newly fragged, ready in 1 wk) - $10
-Tan leather w. white polyps (newly fragged, ready in 1 wk) - $5

-Ultra Green Monti (fresh cut) - $10-$15 depends on size.
-Purple SPS accidental frag (approx. 1.5") - $10
-Green ring, purple zoas (7-10 polyps) 2 available - $10
-Sunny D (3 polyps) - $30

Left: Green ring, purple zoas ______________ Right: LA Lakers (pending)









Left: Sunny D's ______________ Right: Fruitloop (pending)


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

how much for the sunny ds and do you have more fruit loops ?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice frags John


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> how much for the sunny ds and do you have more fruit loops ?


$30. Only 1 frag (3 polyps)


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Nice frags John


Thank you! You want some more frags? Lol

I'm gonna frag some Radioactive Dragon Eye ($10/frag), Candy Apple Red($5/polyp) n Rasta ($15/polyp) next month. Let me know if you're interested...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

3 more affordable ones! 










Some unknown greenish palys - $5









Hot pink palys (2 large polyps + 1 baby + 1 bonus brown, green mouth Zoa) - $10. SOLD!









Brown zoas with green mouth (4 polyps + 2 baby ones) - $5


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> Thank you! You want some more frags? Lol
> 
> I'm gonna frag some Radioactive Dragon Eye ($10/frag), Candy Apple Red($5/polyp) n Rasta ($15/polyp) next month. Let me know if you're interested...


I am always interested  send me pics cause i dont know names lol


----------



## juicebox (Jun 14, 2010)

JTang said:


> I'm gonna frag some Radioactive Dragon Eye ($10/frag), Candy Apple Red($5/polyp) n Rasta ($15/polyp) next month. Let me know if you're interested...


Are those the rastas you got off me? ...I think it was you who got a frag?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

juicebox said:


> Are those the rastas you got off me? ...I think it was you who got a frag?


Yes. Got them from u a few months ago! Let me know if u have any more nice zoas/palys.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> Yes. Got them from u a few months ago! Let me know if u have any more nice zoas/palys.


Sound like we will b going on a field trip


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold some more. Added couple more including Sunny D's. Here's an updated list:

-War corals (newly fragged, ready in 1 wk) - $10 (1 left)
-Tan leather w. white polyps (newly fragged, ready in 1 wk) - $5 (1 left)

-Ultra Green Monti (fresh cut) - $10-$15 depends on size. (2 frags available)
-Purple SPS accidental frag (approx. 1.5") - $10
-Sunny D (3 polyps) - $30


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

30 for the fruit loops or sunny ds ?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> 30 for the fruit loops or sunny ds ?


-Sunny D (3 polyps) - $30


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> -Sunny D (3 polyps) - $30


Thank you!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Only 3 pieces left! Take All 3 pcs for $45


-Purple/pink SPS frag (approx. 1.5") - $10









-Sunny D Palys (3 polyps) - $30
-Green ring, yellow mouth Zoas (11 polyps) - $15


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry guys, wrong ID on the palys. I just found that these palys that I bought as Sunny D arent the actual Sunny D! So price lowered to $10. Take all 3 for $25.

-Purple/pink SPS frag (approx. 1.5") - $10

-Unknown Palys (3 polyps) - $10

-Green ring, yellow mouth Zoas (11 polyps) - $15


I will be meeting up with the others today (Sunday) at King Ed's n J&L between 1:30-2pm. PM me before 12:45pm n I can bring them with me. Thanks!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Several ppl are interested. Consider these sold!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

All sold expect for 2 Monti frags which are under pending.

Thanks everyone for coming over!

Closing thread...


----------

